# Video - On Fire!



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

This was a dream hunt in the making as we have been trying out multiple camera angle set-ups in our stands to no avail and on 10/10/10 we finally succeeded! We recently received permission to hunt this property and luck and the wind were on our side. Not only did we gain that permission and have the perfect wind but our hard work paid off resulting in action-packed footage of multiple-dog, long-range kills.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good video, except on my end it keeps stopping and starting, don't know if anyone else is having the same problem? Let us know if you found the other one.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good video, except on my end it keeps stopping and starting, don't know if anyone else is having the same problem? Let us know if you found the other one.


Are you playing the video in HD? It could be because your connection can't handle the HD resolution...try selecting a lower resolution.

We never found the second dog, we found tons of hair but no blood. We watched the video on the big screen and we could see it was bleeding from around the liver area but we never found a drop of blood.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have taken a few with liver shots...not intentionally. They seem to run a bit perhaps 50 yards and run out of gas. Again..nice job guys.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice video what caliber gun are you using?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

DownWindOutdoors said:


> Are you playing the video in HD? It could be because your connection can't handle the HD resolution...try selecting a lower resolution.
> 
> We never found the second dog, we found tons of hair but no blood. We watched the video on the big screen and we could see it was bleeding from around the liver area but we never found a drop of blood.


 No, just on the computer!! He would have laid down some where close and thick, to bad you didn't have a dog to help you out.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

singlesix said:


> nice video what caliber gun are you using?


I was shooting a 22-250.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So did you ever determine how far of a shot that was ?

Nice shot !


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

On a call said:


> So did you ever determine how far of a shot that was ?
> 
> Nice shot !


Yeah, we ranged it at 325 yards.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awsome....I love those long range shots sooo much more than the close up one, which by the way I tend to screw up. Give me shot accross the field any time !

My goal is...... to use a .243 and make a 500 - 600 yard kill shot on a yote.

I use my .222 mag to shoot woodchuck. Longest shots have been 350 yards would like to try longer but have yet to have the shot to take. Mostly like em standing tall, head or neck shot.

How do you guys like your jack in the box ??? I have yet to have a yote take notice of it ??? Cats yes dogs no


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

On a call said:


> Awsome....I love those long range shots sooo much more than the close up one, which by the way I tend to screw up. Give me shot accross the field any time !
> 
> My goal is...... to use a .243 and make a 500 - 600 yard kill shot on a yote.
> 
> ...


We have used one for about 20 stands now and we have come to several conclusions. 

Is it realistic to have a wounded animal rolling around in a field? It looks a little awkward to me.
We had the problem where the coyote was directly in line with us and the decoy and I think it spooked him.
Since we are not using an e-caller we believe having the decoy in a different location then the distress sound makes them a little confused/spooked.
Those videos from the west look cool when they come charging in but I am not sure if our smarter eastern dogs are going to fall for this trick.
If FOXPRO is listening, this is not an attack against your decoy, it is more towards using a decoy in the east (NY).


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome vid (amongst all the others y'all produced!)... gonna be one to be showcased on my outdoors blog full of credits and link backs! will send the link once I get that all put together!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am inline with you. As of yet I have not had a yote come charging in on the decoy. Not to say they did not help ! perhaps they did and I just did not realize it.

The yotes in this vidio did not seem to notice the decoy ? perhaps too far ? I was surprised and how the close one worked up a bed site and not only once...he seemed like he was ready to bed down.

I liked how you kept raising him up....!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm thinking you may have a good point about the sound coming from one place and the motion in another. I think that I may hold my JIB in reserve untill a dog hangs up and see if the motion without the sound will bring him or her in closer for the shot.


----------

